# How to Register a Club Name



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a friend that is starting up a new club and wants to know how to go about checking to see if the club name is not tooken yet....

I know that in the past you where able to check it out on lowrider magazine .com but I looked today and they nologer have that opion anymore....

If anyone know please post it up.....


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/clubregistry/index.html Thats what I found on LRMs website hope it helps.


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is the list :biggrin: 

REGISTERED LOWRIDER CLUBS:

2 DEEP
Bronx, NY

4 U 2 N V
Marion, OH

509 KREATIONZ
Yakima, WA

7th DAY CREATIONS
Houston, TX

A HOMIES DREAM
Devine, TX

ACES OF CLUBS
Louisville, KY

ADDICTION
St. Michaels, AZ

ADICTIVE
Las Vegas, NV

AFFILI - HATED
Colorado Springs, CO

AGAINST ALL ODDS
Springfield, IL

ALLEGIANCE
San Antonio, TX

ALLIANCE
El Paso, TX

ALTERED IMAGES
Bettendorf, IA

ALWAYZ CLOWN'N
San Francisco, CA

AMBASSADORS OF SOUL
Richmond, CA

AMOR LATINO
Rock Falls, IL

ANOTHER LEVEL
Russell County, KY

Antique Style
Azusa, CA

ARTE
Santa Ana, CA

ARTE OF DESTRUCTION
Corona, CA

AUTHENTIC
Tucson, AZ

AZTEC DREAMS
Avenal, CA

AZTEC IMAGE
Houston, TX

AZTEC LOWS
Dalton, GA

AZTECA
Chicago, IL

AZTECAS
San Fernando, CA

AZTEK RIDERZ
Palmetto, FL

BAJITO
Tucson, AZ

BARELY LEGAL
Dublin, GA

BASIC TIMES
Hobbs, NM

BEST OF CLASS
Bakersfield, CA

BIG PEOPLE
Las Vegas, NV

Big Tymerz
La Puente, CA

BLOCKSTYLE
Tulsa, OK

BLOODLINE
Miami, FL

BLVD KING'S
San Francisco, CA

BLVD. KNIGHTS
Coachella, CA

BORDERLINE
Defiance, OH

BOSTON LOWRIDERS
Boston, MA

BOTTOMED OUT
Louisville, KY

BOUNDED
Dalton,GA

BOW DOWN
Roseville, MN

BOW DOWN CREATIONS
Bloomfield, IN

BROTHERZ UNITED
Stanfield, AZ

BROWN PRIDE RIDERS
Ft. Stockton, TX

BROWN SIDE
Joliet, IL

BROWN SIDE
Victoria, TX

BROWN SOUL
Miami, FL

BUENA GENTE
San Antonio, TX

CALI CLASSICS
Santa Maria, CA

CALI STYLES
Riverside, CA

CALIENTE
Dallas, TX

CALIES FINEST BKS
Bakersfield, CA

CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Sacramento, CA

CALLES
San Clemente, CA

CARNALISMO
Hermiston, OR

CASUAL DREAMS
Albuquerque, NM

CENTRAL VALLEY
Williams, CA

CHICANO LIFESTYLE
Tucson, AZ

CHICANO STYLE
New Braunfels, TX

CHICANOS
Providence, RI

CHOZEN LIFESTYLE
Santa Maria, CA

CHOZEN ONEZ
Frederick, MD

CITY KNIGHTS
Louisville, KY

CITY STYLE
Corpus Christi, TX

CLASSIC
El Paso, TX

CLASSIC BOMBS
Pomona, CA

CLASSIC LIFESTYLES
Oceanside, CA

CLASSICS
Santa Ana, CA

Coastline Classics So.Cal.
Culver City, CA

Committee Boyz
Dallas, TX

CRAVIN CONCRETE
Lancaster, OH

CRAZY VISIONS
Linden, NJ

CREATING DREAMS
Kinston, NC

CRUCEROS
Santa Barbara, CA

CRUCIAL CONCEPTS
Aurora, IL

CRUEL INTENTIONS
Pompano Beach, FL

CRUISERS
Oxnard, CA

CRUIZIN' IN STYLE
Waukegan, IL

Cruzadores
Riga, Baltic States

CRYSTAL IMAGE
Havelock, NC

CUSTOM DREAMS
Okeechobee, FL

CUSTOM FANTISIES
San Jose, CA

DE LA RAZA
Houston, TX

DEL VALLE
San Juan, TX

DENVER ROE
Tulsa, OK

DESIRABLE DREAMS
Austin, TX

DESIRABLE ILLUSIONS
Rocky Mount, NC

DESIRABLE IMAGES
Ft. Worth, TX

DESTINY
Chicago, IL

DEVOTED
Orland, CA

DIGNITY
Midland, TX

DISTINCTION OV COLORZ
Seattle, WA

DISTINCTIVE STYLE
Laredo, TX

DIVINE STYLE
Charleston, WV

DOGGY STYLES
Puyallup, WA

DOWN LOW
Albuquerque, NM

DOWN SOUTH CREATIIONS
Giddings, TX

DOWN SOUTH RIDERZ
Meridian, MS

DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS
New Orleans, LA

DRASTIC AUTO CLUB
Hempstead, NY

DRASTIC ILLUSIONZ
Victoria, TX

DRASTIC MEASURES
Atwater, CA

DREAMS
Port Orchard, WA

Dubz In Motion
Daly City, CA

EAST COAST CREATIONS
Harrisonburg, VA

EastRiddaz Familia
France

EASTSIDE
Fresno, CA

ECCENTRIC INNOVATIONS
Mt. Washington, KY

EL UNICO CAR CREATIONS
Immokalee, FL

ELEGANCE
Miami, FL

ELEGANCIA
Okeechobee, FL

ELITE KUSTOMS
Kingsville, TX

ELUSIVE
Pico Rivera, CA

EMERALD CITY KINGS
Seattle, WA

EMPIRE
Atlanta, GA

ENCHANTED DREAMZ
Miami, FL

ENCHANTMENTS FINEST
Albuquerque, NM

ENDLESS CRUISERS
Hondo, TX

ENDLESS SHOWTIME
San Jose, CA

ENIGMA
Silverdale, WA

ENTRE FAMILIA
McAllen, TX

ENVY-US
Miami, FL

ESSENCE
Phoenix, AZ

ESTILO CHICANO
Redwood City, CA

Estil-Low
Mesa, AZ

ETERNAL LIFE
Salt Lake City, UT

ETERNAL ROLLERZ
Tewksbury, MA

ETERNITY
Denver, CO

EURO FANTASIES
Greer, SC

EVOLUTION
Louisville, KY

EXCELLENCE CAR CLUB
Sylmar, CA

EXOTICS

Florence, AL

EXPLICIT
Danville, VA

EXQUIZIT
Dixon, IL

EXPRESSIONS
Detroit, MI

EXTAZY
Tucson, AZ

FACIN' REALITY
Brooklyn, NY

Family Ties
SeaTac, WA

FANATICS
E. Providence, RI

FANTASYZED KREATIONZ
Uvalde, TX

FINER LIMITZ
Silver City, NM

FINEST KREATIONS
Garden Grove, CA

FIRME TIEMPO
Kileen, TX

FIRST IMPRESSIONS
Lynn, MA

FORBIDDEN FANTASY
Naugatuck, CT

FORBIDDEN KONCEPTS
Oklahoma City, OK

FORBIDDEN LOWS
Sacramento, CA

FOREVER ILLUSIONS
Denver, CO

FREESTYLE DYNASTY
Lakeland, FL

FRISCO'S FINEST
San Bruno, CA

From Tha Bottom
Hialeah, FL

FULLXTC
Seattle, WA

FUNKY BUSINESS
Chicago, IL

G RIDE FAMILY
Cincinnati, OH

GAME-TIGHT
Tulsa, OK

GANGSTA & MUSCLE
N. Miami Beach, FL

GESTO AZTECA
Las Vegas, NV

GM CREW
Vauxhall, NJ

GM Ryderz
Santa Ana, CA

GOD'S CREATIONS
Manteca, CA

GONE SO LOW
Cincinnati, OH

GOOD TIMES
East Los Angeles, CA

GORDOS
Cicero, IL

GRAVEL TRAVEL
Port St. Lucie, FL

G-RIDEZ
Charlotte, NC

GROUND LEVEL
Donna, TX

GROUNDED IV LIFE
Chicago, IL

GUARANTEED 2 FLOSS
Lansing, KS

GULF COAST RIDERS
Texas City, TX

HARBOR AREA VIDA
San Pedro, CA

HARD HITTERS
Bryan, TX

HARD TYMEZ
Los Angeles, CA

HARSH REALITY
Titusville, FL

Hater Proof
Tacoma, WA

Heavenly Desirez
Cheyenne, WY

HEAVENLY TOUCH
Cheyenne, WY

HIGH ESTILOS
Bakersfield, CA

HIGH ROLLERS
Dallas, TX

HIGH ROLLERZ
Prescott, AZ

HIGHTONE
San Jose, CA

HIGH VOLTAGE
Wausau, WI

HILLTOP PLAYERZ
Tucson, AZ

HITTIN' BOTTOM
Elizabethtown, KY

HITTIN' LOW
Davenport, FL

HOMEBOYS OF SOUL

CarsonCity, NV

HOMIEZ RIDEZ
Cornelius, OR

HUSTLER'S
Waynesville, MO

HYPNOTIC KREATIONZ
Inkster, MI

HYPNOTIZED
Pasadena, TX

II DESIRE
San Antonio, TX

ILLEGAL TOYS
El Paso, TX

ILEGALES
Chicago,IL 
ILLUSIONS
Greeley, CO

IMAGES OF REALITY
Louisville, KY

IMPALAS
Sacramento, CA

IMPRESSIONS
Santa Maria, CA

INCOGNITO
Tulsa, OK

INDIANS 2 ENVY
Neah Bay, WA

INFAMOUS
Minneapolis, MN

INFAMOUS RIDERS
Dallas, TX

INFINITE IMAGES
Austin, TX

INFINITI
Fontana, CA

INNOVATION
Wauchula, FL

INSANITY
Dallas, TX

IV LIFE
Modesto, CA

JUST 4 FUN
Chicago, IL

JUST CASUAL
Denver, CO

JUST THE ONES
Aurora, CO

JUST US
El Paso, TX

KAOTIK ROLLERZ
San Antonio, TX

KANDY KUSTOMS
Dayton, OH

KIDDIE RYDES
Wilkes-Barre, PA

KONCEPTS
Concord, NC

KURUPT LIFE $TYLES
Rock Island, IL

KUSTOM LOWZ
Wisconsin Rapids, WI

L.I.F.E.
Merced, CA

LA BUENA VIDA
Detroit, MI

LA COMPANIA
Bryan, TX

LA PLEBADA
Okeechobee, FL

La Conecta
Wichita Falls, TX

LA RAZA CAR & BIKE CLUB
Saginaw, MI

LA VIDA
Joliet, IL

LADIEZ FIRST
Santa Maria, CA

LADIEZ TOUCH
Phoenix, AZ

LAIDBACK
Bakersfield, CA

LAST LAFF
Miami, FL

LASTING IMPRESSIONS
Middletown, NJ

LATIN DEVOTION
San Antonio, TX

LATIN UNITY
Dallas, TX

LATIN ANGELS
Madera, CA

LATIN ANGELS BIKE CLUB
Madera, CA

LATIN CREATIONS
Mammoth, AZ

LATIN DESIRE
Las Vegas, NM

LATIN DREAMS
Colorado Springs, CO

LATIN HABIT
Holtville, CA

LATIN INSPIRATIONS
Brentwood, CA

LATIN LOW
Marietta, GA

LATIN PERSUASION
Sacramento, CA

LATIN PERSUASION
Moline, IL

LATIN PLAYERS
Austin, TX

LATIN PRIDE
El Paso, TX

LATIN SOCIETY
Union City, CA

LATIN STYLE
Central, TX

LATIN TOUCH
Kissimmee, FL

LATIN VIRUS
Moline, IL

LAY LOW
Kent, WA

LEGACY
Abilene, TX

LEGENDS
Corona, CA

LEGION OF DOOM
Tacoma, WA

LIFETIME
Seattle, WA

LIFTED LIFESTYLE
San Antonio, TX

Living It Up
Atlanta, GA

LIVIN LOW
Seattle, WA

LIVING LARGE
San Diego, CA

LIVING LEGENDS
Kansas City, KS

LO END THEORY
Newark, NJ

LO LOW'S
Dallas, TX

LOCAL LIFESTYLES
Salt Lake City, UT

LOCO HALLUCINATIONS
New Richmond, OH

LOCO MOTION
Flint, MI

LOLOWS
Portland, OR

LOOK-N-LISTEN
Hillsboro, OR

LOONEY TUNES
Fayetteville, NC

LORDS OF ILLUSIONS B.C.
Ralls, TX

LOS ESES
Surprise, AR

LOS PADRINOS
St. Paul, MN

LOS SUAVECITOS
Tehachapi, CA

LOST GENERATION
Manhattan, KS

LOST TREASURES
Ft. Worth, TX

LOW 4 LIFE
Saginaw, MI

LOW BUDGET CUSTOMS
Indianapolis, IN

Low Conspiracy
San Jose, CA

LOW CREATIONS
Vallejo, CA

LOW EXPECTATIONS
Grand Island, NE

LOW FOR LIFE
Victoria B.C.,CANADA

LOW II SHOW
Bremerton, WA

LOW ILLUSIONS
Carlsbad, NM

LOW IMPRESSIONS
Greenforest, AR

LOW KEY
Long Island, NY

LOW LIFE
Chicago, IL

LOW MENTALITY
Jamaica, NY

LOW PASSION
Moses Lake, WA

LOW ROLLERZ
Port St. Lucie, FL

LOW SOCIETY
San Antonio, TX

LOW SOULS
Hartford, WI

LOW SUSPENCE
Miami, FL

LOW TOLERANCE
Chattanooga, TN

LOW WITH PRIDE
Philadelphia, PA

LOW X-TREMES
Dover, DE

LOW ZONE
Kissimmee, FL

LOW-4-EVER
Tallahassee, FL

LOWCO CREATIONS
Lake Geneva, WI

LOWER CLASS
Laurence Harbor, NJ

LOWER LIMITS
Linton, IN

LOWER LIMITZ
Houston, TX

LOWER SOCIETY
Hayes, VA

LOWERD LEAGUE
El Dorado, KS

LOWERED HORIZONS
Indianapolis, IN

LOWERED LIFE
Idaho Falls, ID

LOWERED II PERFECTION
Sunnyside, WA

LOWERED ILLUSIONS
Twin Falls, ID

LOWRDS
Citrus Heights, CA

LOWRIDER LEGENDS
Rockdale, TX

LOWRIDER STYLE
Phoenix, AZ

LOYALTY 
Newark,NJ

LUNATICS
Bronx, NY

LUXURY
Pueblo, CO

LUXURIOUS LINX
Odessa, TX

MAJIC
Austin, TX

MAJESTIX

Dallas, TX

MAJIKEL ILLUSIONS
Phoenix, AZ

MESTIZO
Chicago, IL

MEXICA
Los Angeles, CA

MEXICAN LIFE
Fort Worth,, TX

MI FAMILIA
Bridgeport, WA

MID-KNIGHT DRAGONZ
Haines City, FL

MID-KNIGHT DRAGONZ
Tallahassee, FL

MIDNIGHT CLASSICS
Los Angeles, CA

MIDNIGHT FANTASY
Murfreesboro, TN

MIDNIGHT KINGS
El Paso, TX

MINIMAL CLEARANCE
Edmonds, WA

MIRRORED IMAGEZ
Freehold, NJ

MIXED COMFUSION
Indianapolis, IN

MODIFIED KREATIONS
Tulsa, OK

MOMENTS
Las Vegas, NV

MOST HATED
La Junta, CO

MY TOY
Mission, TX

MYSTIC ILLUSIONS
Louisville, KY

MYSTICAL SOCIETY
Houston, TX

MYSTIFIED
Mathis, TX

MYSTIK DREAMZ
Hialeah, FL

MYSTIK STYLES
Miami, FL

N'DEPENDENT KUSTOMS
New Castle, IN

NEGATIVE ELEVATIONS
Morocco, IN

NEIGHBORHOOD
Raleigh, NC

NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS
Chicago, IL

NEVER 2 LOW
Palm Bay, FL

NEW AGE KUSTOMS
Holland, MI

NEW CLASS
Yuma, AZ

NEW SCENE
Rocford, IL

NEXT EPISODE
Hobbs, NM

NIGHT RIDUZ
Mandan, ND

NO AFFILIATIONZ
Toledo, OH

NO LIMITS
Key West, FL

NO LIMIT
Colorado Springs, CO

NO LIMIT MINIZ
Poplar Bluff, MO

NO LIMIT ROLLERZ
Lincoln, NE

NORTHERN INVASION
Vallejo, CA

NORTHWEST LUXURY LOWS
Olympia, WA

NOSOTROS
Salinas, CA

NOTORIOUS LOWZ
Port St. Lucie, FL

NUESTRA VIDA
McAllen, TX

NUESTRAS CALLES
Los Angeles, CA

NUESTRO ESTILO
Escondido, CA

NUESTROS SUENOS
Tucson, AZ

NUTHIN FANCY
Old Forge, PA

OLD GOLD
Bremerton, WA

ONE LOVE
Charleston, WV

ONES II ENVY
Hillsboro, OR

ONES TO ADMIRE
Fontana, CA

ORGULLO AZTECA
Tacoma, WA

ORGULLO LATINO
Sterling, IL

OUTKAST
Louisville, KY

OUTKAST
Sierra Vista, AZ

OUTKASTS
Auburn, NY

OUTSPOKEN
Louisville, KY

PADRINOS
Concord, CA

PITTSBURGH'S FINEST
Pittsburgh, PA

PLATINUM
Louisville, KY

Platinum--Indianapolis, IN- chapter
Louisville, KY

PLAY WIT IT
Miami, FL

PLAYERS
Grand Prairie, TX

PLAYERZ
Las Vegas, NM

PLAYERZ ANTHEM
Los Angeles

PLEASURE-N-PAIN
Winters, TX

PRECIOUS MOMENTS
Vineland, NJ

PRESIDENTEZ
Dallas, TX

PRIDE
Baldwin Park, CA

PROPHECY
Phoenix, AZ

PROUD
Porterville, CA

PSYCHO'S DREAMS
Chicago, IL

PURA REALIDAD
Plainview, TX

PURA VIDA
Amarillo, TX

PURE & SIMPLE
Rolla, MO

PURE FANTASIES
Silverton, OR

PURO ESTILO
Beaumont, TX

PURO LOWS
Tampa, FL

PURO LUJO
Okeechobee, FL

RANFLAS
Hayward, CA

RAPTURE
Arleta, CA

RATHER UNIQUE STYLE
San Angelo, TX
RAW VIBES
Webster, NY

REAL LIFE
Buford, GA

REALITY
Jackson, MI

REFLECTIONS
Los Angeles, CA

REPRESENT
Greenville, NC

RESPECT
Sacramento, CA

REST IN PEACE
Miami, FL

REUNITED
Fresno, CA

REVOLUCION
Honolulu, HI

RIDAZ
Topeka, KS

RIDIN' IV LIFE
Portland, OR

RIDING LOW
Los Angeles, CA

Road Gents
Riverside, CA

ROLLERZ ONLY
Albuquerque, NM

ROLLIN
South, FL

ROLLIN IMAGE
Greely, CO

ROLLIN' SOLDIERS
Schofield, WI

ROLLIN-N-PEACE
Las Vegas, NM

ROMANCING THE GROUND
Aurora, IL

ROME-N-LOW
Indianapolis, IN

Rowdoggs
Los Angeles, CA

ROYAL ACES
El Paso, TX

ROYAL DREAMS
Midland, TX

ROYAL DREAMS
San Angelo, TX

ROYAL ELEGANCE
Madera, CA

ROYAL IMAGE
Fairbault, MN

ROYAL INDIVIDUALS
Aurora, IL

ROYAL LIFE
Killeen, TX

ROYAL TOUCH
Bryan, TX

ROYALTY
Miami, FL

ROYALTYS

SanDiego, CA

RYDE SYNDICATE
San Jose, CA

SABOR A MI
Riverside, CA

SALINAS CUSTOM KRUISERS
Salinas, CA

SCRAPIN
New York, NY

SECOND II NONE
Mastic, NY

SEDUCTIVE
Mesa, AZ

Seductive Dreams
Roswell, NM

SELECTIVE STYLES
Chicago, IL

SERIUOS
Minneapolis, MN

SHADES OF BROWN
Santa Ana, CA

SHINING OPPORTUNITY
Mercedes, TX

SHORT STACK
Wichita, KS

SHOWDOWN
Fontana, CA

SHOWTIME
Rialto, CA

SIDE SHOW
Vallejo, CA

SIMPLY MISCHIEF
Honolulu, HI

SINNERS
South Bay, CA

SLAM CREATIONS
Olympia, WA

SLAMMED ILLUSIONS
San Diego, CA

SLAMMIN' AND JAMMIN
Kershaw, SC

SLOW-N-LOW

Holland, MI

SLOW MOTION
Sacramento, CA

SMOOTH IMPRESSIONS
Olympia, WA

SOCIALLY HAZARDOUS
Charleston, WV

SOCIOS
Sacramento, CA

SOIGNE
Springfield, OR

SOLITOS
Round Lake Bch, IL

SOLOW
New York, NY

SONS OF SOUL
San Francisco, CA

SOUL SURVIVORS
Kansas City, KS

SOUTHERN COMFORT
Los Angeles, CA

SOUTHERN CREATIONS
Willacy City, TX

SOUTHERN DESIRE
McAllen, TX

SOUTHERN EMPIRE
Laredo, TX

SOUTHERN EMPIRE BIKE
Laredo, TX

SOUTHERN EXPOSURE
Grand Prairie, TX

SOUTHERN FANTASIES
San Antonio, TX

SOUTHERN STYLES
Zapata, TX

SOUTHSTYLE
La Puente, CA

SPECIAL TEEZE
Land O' Lakes, FL

SPOKEN DREAMS
Rio Grande City, TX

STOLEN DREAMS
Midland, TX

STRAIGHT CLOWNIN
Lubbock, TX

STRAIGHT CLOWNING
So. Lake Tahoe, CA

STREET CREATIONZ
Grandview, WA

STREET DISTINCTION
Los Angeles, CA

STREET DREAMS
Warren, MI

STREET FAME
Las vegas, NV

STREET IMAGE
Sequin, TX

STREET LORDS
Roswell, NM

STREET LUXURY
Lamont, CA

STREET MENTALITY
Atlanta, GA

STREET RIDERZ
Sacramento, CA

STREET SWEEPERS
Valdosta, GA

STREETS
Phoenix, AZ

STRICTLY FAMILY
Los Angeles, CA

Strictly Legit
Oakdale, MN

STYLIN & PROFYLIN
Newport, KY

STYLISTICS
Greeley, CO

SUDDEN IMPACT
Bakersfield, CA

SUENOS
Santa Ana, CA

SUENOS DIVINOS
Gary, IN

SUENOS LATINOS
N. Hollywood, CA

SUICIDE RIDES
Johnson City, TN

SUPERIOR
Dallas, TX

SUPERIORS DEL VALLE
La Joya, TX

SUPREME
Reading, PA

SUPREMACY
Honolulu, HI

SURVIVORS: RYDAS IV LIFE
Bowling Green, KY

SWEET CREATIONS
Phoenix, AZ

SWEET DESIRE
Grants, NM

SWEET DESIRES
Santa Maria, CA

SWEET DREAMS
Ft. Worth, TX

SWEET DREAMS
Longview, WA

SWEET DREAMS
Hutchinson, KS

SWEET DREAMS
Pueblo, CO

SWEET IMPRESSIONS
Cumming, GA

SWEET PASSIONS
Tucson, AZ

SWEET SEDUCTION
Lovington, NM

SWEET TEMPTATIONS
Sacramento, CA

SWEETN LOW
Merced, CA

SYMPLY DIVINE
Dumas, TX

SYNISTER ILLUSIONZ
San Diego, CA

TEAM XXX
Knoxville, TN

TECHNIQUES
Chino, CA

TEJAS
Houston, TX

TEXAS MADE
Killeen, TX

TEKNIQUEZ
Richmond Hill, NY

THE CHOZEN ONEZ
Lake Station, IN

THE LOYALTY ONES
Paso Robles, CA

THE SUPERIORS
Gurnee, IL

THEE STYLISTICS
Sacramento, CA

TIEMPOS LOCOS
Longview, TX

TIMELESS CLASSICS
Honolulu, HI

TINY TOONZ
Raleigh, NC

TOTAL KAOS
Portsmouth, VA

TOUCH OF GOLD
Dallas, TX

TRADITIONS
Odessa, TX

TRAFFIC JAM
Washington, NC

TRAVIESOS
Salinas, CA

TRU DAWGS
Ypsilanti, MI

TRU II LIFE
Round Rock, TX

TRU RIDERZ
Lubbock, TX

TRUCHA
Rancho Cucamonga, CA

TRUCKS 2 ENVY
San Antonio, TX

TRUE 2 THE GAME
Kearns, UT

TRUE EMINENCE
Houston, TX

TRUE REALITY
Haines City, FL

Twisted Fantasy
SHIRLEY, NY

TWISTED ILLUSIONS
Evensville, TN

TWISTED TOYS
Andrews, TX

TWIZTED STYLZ
Warren, VT

ULTIMATE SEDUCTION
Chicago, IL

UMILDES
Escondido, CA

UNFADEABLE STYLES
Redondo Beach, CA

UNIDOS

Los Angeles, CA

UNIDOS LA FAMILIA
Honolulu, HI

UNIFIED RIDERS
Bryan, TX

UNIQUE
Brownsville, TX

UNIQUE CUSTOM CLUB
Tucson, AZ

UNIQUE DREAMS
Borger, TX

UNIQUE IMAGES
N. Highlands, CA

UNIQUE IMPRESSIONS
Elizabethtown, KY

UNIQUE REFLECTIONS
Idaho Falls, ID

UNIQUE REFLECTIONS
Ogden, UT

UNIQUE So. Fl. 
Miami, FL

UNIQUES
Santa Ana, CA

UNITED
Corcoran, CA

UNITED RAZAS
Indianapolis, IN

UNITY
Phoenix, AZ

UNLEASHED CREATIONS
Houston, TX

UNLIMITED RIDERS B.C.
The Netherlands

UNRULY CONCEPTS
Chattanooga, TN

UNTOUCHABLES
Chicago, IL

UNTOUCHABLES MODEL 
Phoenix, AZ

VALLEY CRUISERS
Salinas, CA

VAPERZ
Huntington, WV

VILLENS
Louisville, KY

VISIONZ
Irving, TX

VISUAL IMPACT
Englewood, FL

VIZUAL IMPACT
Carrollton, KY

WEST SIDE
Los Angeles, CA

WEST BOUND
Inglewood, CA

WICHITA PLAYERS CLIQUE
Wichita, KS

WICKED CONSPIRACY
Chandler, AZ

WICKED DREAMS
Lake Jackson, TX

WICKED FANTASIES
Carrollton, KY

WICKED FANTASIES
Paducah, KY

WICKED ILLUSIONS
Modesto, CA

WICKED LOWZ
Escondido, CA

WICKED ONES
Long Beach, CA

WICKED STYLE MINIS
Des Moines, IA

WICKED STYLES
Chicago, IL

WILD IMAGES
Haines City, FL

XTASY
Brighton, CO

YOUNG RIDERS
Chicago, IL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

problem with the registry is not everyone is registered. He's gonna have to look up names by googling and really taking his time to look. Cause when we were coming up with names we were coming up with some club names already taken just spelled differently unknowingly. Thats one of the head aches in creating a club :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 5 2008, 04:36 PM~9615125
> *problem with the registry is not everyone is registered. He's gonna have to look up names by googling and really taking his time to look. Cause when we were coming up with names we were coming up with some club names already taken just spelled differently unknowingly. Thats one of the head aches in creating a club :uh:
> *


x2 theres like a milion straight clowning clubs out there. but there all spelled different


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 5 2008, 03:36 PM~9615125
> *problem with the registry is not everyone is registered. He's gonna have to look up names by googling and really taking his time to look. Cause when we were coming up with names we were coming up with some club names already taken just spelled differently unknowingly. Thats one of the head aches in creating a club :uh:
> *


Yep, I went through all my Street Lows, LRM etc and came up with a list of over 1000 clubs, I was going to post it up once before but it would take me ages to type up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Jan 5 2008, 04:07 PM~9615324
> *Yep, I went through all my Street Lows, LRM etc and came up with a list of over 1000 clubs, I was going to post it up once before but it would take me ages to type up.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 2 2008, 12:46 AM~9584272
> *Here is the list :biggrin:
> 
> REGISTERED LOWRIDER CLUBS:
> ...


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719_@Jan 1 2008, 10:46 PM~9584272
> *Here is the list :biggrin:
> 
> REGISTERED LOWRIDER CLUBS:
> ...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

why in the world would you guys quote the list
:uh:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i was thinking that aswell


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 719+Jan 1 2008, 11:46 PM~9584272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

not registered yet but LowtoyZ C.C. is taken :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Whats up West Texas bro. Legacy C.C. here in Abilene,TX


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

register these nutzzz...


real riders dont worry about paperwork, they ride..


----------



## tramirez3316 (10 mo ago)

_Ramirez car club Odessa Texas _


----------

